# Metal name plates for enclosures



## bzdunowski (May 28, 2021)

Does anyone know where people are getting metal name plates for the top of their enclosures like the one on the Protein pedal by Browne Amplification or the Broadcast pedal


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2021)

Most likely from a laser engraving service, like a local trophy shop.


----------



## peccary (May 28, 2021)

I've seen a few people mention Etsy, so that's probably worth a look as well.


----------



## bzdunowski (May 28, 2021)

Robert said:


> Most likely from a laser engraving service, like a local trophy shop.


What do you think they use then double sided tape to attach to the enclosure?


----------



## fig (May 28, 2021)

@caiofilipini used one on their duocast build. Perhaps they might hrlp.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 28, 2021)

fig said:


> @caiofilipini used one on their duocast build. Perhaps they might hrlp.


Yep, the shop he used for the plastic plate also does aluminium plates.


----------



## caiofilipini (May 28, 2021)

@SYLV9ST9R beat me it, but yes, that's the one I used for a plastic plate, and it came with the tape already.


----------



## bzdunowski (May 28, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> @SYLV9ST9R beat me it, but yes, that's the one I used for a plastic plate, and it came with the tape already.


Did you design it yourself after contacting them?


----------



## caiofilipini (May 28, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> Did you design it yourself after contacting them?



Yeah, I sent them my own design.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 28, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> What do you think they use then double sided tape to attach to the enclosure?


Generally, with the pedals I own that use faceplates like that, they’re all just attached the the enclosure via the footswitch and potentiometer mounting, a few that only have a single footswitch and a single knob have a little bit of double stick tape just to keep it extra secure, but they all are otherwise just held in place by the pots and footswitches


----------



## JamieJ (May 29, 2021)

I have used this company (https://www.marktek.co.uk/builder/administrative-signs) for plastic engraved name plates and they were good. You can use their online design software. They have metal signs too.


----------



## JamieJ (May 29, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> What do you think they use then double sided tape to attach to the enclosure?


I had a name plate that couldn’t be fixed with potentiometers of foot switches so I used a small amount of superglue and that had stuck well.


----------



## giovanni (May 29, 2021)

Do they also drill holes for you or do you do that part yourself? When I drill the enclosures by hand (I don’t have a drill press) the positioning is always slightly off from the template...


----------



## giovanni (May 29, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I have used this company (https://www.marktek.co.uk/builder/administrative-signs) for plastic engraved name plates and they were good. You can use their online design software. They have metal signs too.


That looks really promising! Does anybody know if there something like that in the US?


----------



## JamieJ (May 29, 2021)

giovanni said:


> That looks really promising! Does anybody know if there something like that in the US?


They might post internationally. They are a Europe wide company.


----------



## giovanni (May 29, 2021)

Oh you’re right, they do! I might give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## JamieJ (May 29, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Do they also drill holes for you or do you do that part yourself? When I drill the enclosures by hand (I don’t have a drill press) the positioning is always slightly off from the template...


Yeah you have to drill it yourself unfortunately. Pots tend to be okay because the knob coverage give you a bit of extra space to get away with. I have found the switches tend to be more difficult to drill for. It’s a case of measuring three times before you drill to make sure. I drill the enclosure then put the plate over the top then drill from the already drilled holes on the inside.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2021)

Another option is to attach the plate with a bolt and nut, ala Union Tube & Transistor. 

Doing so also gives you the option for some creative knob placement as you can offboard wire everything and still secure the PCB with standoffs mounted to the plate's bolts.

Makes for a very robust build.


----------



## mjh36 (May 31, 2021)

giovanni said:


> That looks really promising! Does anybody know if there something like that in the US?





JamieJ said:


> They might post internationally. They are a Europe wide company.


I checked out the Marktek site it was so cool I tried to make a plastic faceplate. But I dunno if they ship to USA, it showed European countries and China as choices in the shipping checkout. Looked really useful and a good price too!


----------



## bzdunowski (Jun 1, 2021)

mjh36 said:


> I checked out the Marktek site it was so cool I tried to make a plastic faceplate. But I dunno if they ship to USA, it showed European countries and China as choices in the shipping checkout. Looked really useful and a good price too!


It shows on their FAQ page they ship worldwide









						FAQ | Marktek
					

Materials of signs, production time for custom orders, delivery options and more. The most common questions are answered here!




					www.marktek.co.uk


----------



## mjh36 (Jun 1, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> It shows on their FAQ page they ship worldwide



Maybe they think Europe and China is technically worldwide?

Here's the shipping page when I tried to order, those are the only countries in the list to choose. If it's worldwide, it's missing a bunch of countries.


----------



## mjh36 (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's one I came across just to share. A little expensive but they can make anything it seems. You use their in-house design software program with tutorials on youtube.






						Front Panel Express Your Expert for Front Panels and Enclosures
					

You design, we produce: high-quality custom front panels, enclosures and milled parts. CNC production, engraving, UV printing. Free design software!




					www.frontpanelexpress.com


----------

